# Homelite or Generac generators



## Jake (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
I've been searching on craigslist for a generator and have finally came down to two, Generac GP5500 or Homelite HG5700. Both are in great running condition. 

Generac is 2-3 years old 93 hours on the clock
Homelite no hour meter but owner says used maybe 5x. 

Which one would you go for?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve FMG (Feb 3, 2014)

Friends don’t let Friends buy Generac, Stick with something that has an engine built by Briggs and Stratton, Subaru or Honda. Even though it looks like a B&S and the B&S Vanguards Came out of an early Generac Design, Generac does not use B&S motors and you will be stuck with using their supply chain for parts. I have no doubt that aren’t lots of folks that love their Generac however stick with something that gives you options for parts or if it’s going to be a throwaway, then buy something cheap like some of the Chinese offerings.

Regardless of what you buy, always add fuel treatment for storage even if you plan to use the generator daily and Keep it lubed with Synthetic oil


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Generac is owned by Briggs so almost any Generac sold in the last 5 or so years has Briggs engines for power. They build them about 40 minutes from where I live. Some a labled with Briggs name on them but they are all built in the same building. These are the smaller non full house type generators. Roger


----------



## Steve FMG (Feb 3, 2014)

rhenning said:


> Generac is owned by Briggs so almost any Generac sold in the last 5 or so years has Briggs engines for power. They build them about 40 minutes from where I live. Some a labled with Briggs name on them but they are all built in the same building. These are the smaller non full house type generators. Roger


Generac IS NOT owned by B&S. In 1998, Generac sold its portable products to a equity firm, who sold it to Briggs & Stratton. At the end of a non-compete agreement Generac re-entered the portable generator market in 2008 with its own non-B&S designs.


----------



## Steve FMG (Feb 3, 2014)

Roger, Thanks for the clairfcation on the little portables. - Steve


----------



## rpcharb (Feb 5, 2014)

*generators*

I too have been looking on craigslist and keep comming accross generatordepot are theese prices real?


----------



## rpcharb (Feb 5, 2014)

rpcharb said:


> i too have been looking on craigslist and keep comming accross generatordepot are theese prices real?


there is a 10,000 w steele for $ 699 now thats a deal can any one tell me about generatordepot.us or about steele?


----------

